# Wonder Woman!



## ladycop322 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just finished making this blank of Wonder Woman watch face and watch parts!


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice clean looking cast! Also, it is nice that you have hands on the watch face. Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 4, 2015)

Charlie I don't finish them.  I sell them for other turners to complete.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 4, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## plantman (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice !! I like the lighter background.   Jim  S


----------



## Tom T (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice work.


----------



## magpens (Sep 4, 2015)

I want this one, please !!  I sent you a PM.


----------

